# Sd snow geese



## WOODIE13 (Mar 10, 2017)

May be headed out this week, any reports of numbers?  Mature, juvies?


----------



## dom (Mar 10, 2017)

DU just did a survey i think. All the snows are stacked against snow line (dont remember where that is)


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 10, 2017)

I keep up with a guy that has been back and fourth from SD to NE over the last week and they seem to be doing pretty good. Now with that artic blast that is coming through who knows.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Mar 15, 2017)

Guess we will see, we put it off a week.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Mar 16, 2017)

In Illinois now...


----------

